# brown surgar and moisture



## dan the mano (Jan 29, 2019)

hey there everyone , i have 2 questions for you guys. 

1. how or what, do you do to keep brown sugar from clumping up when trying to add this to your meat recipes along with other spices ? do you go and add to a blender and then chop all up so they will hopefully go through a shaker ?

2. when adding your spices to your roasts , or ribs say .do you go and add the salt first... then wait an hour or so to bring out the  moisture then before it gets reabsorbed add your spices . i hope this makes seance  

  thanks 








/
/


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2019)

We keep a peace dry clay (made for this) in our brown sugar it helps retain the moisture in the brown sugar. Brown sugar is a very moist product but will dissolve easy. If I'm doing a rub I put it all on at the same time sometimes wrapping and holding over night other times with in the hour of placing in my smoker. There are so many things that we do is personal preference. Keep notes and do what works best for you.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 29, 2019)

I mix my spices and add all at once to meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2019)

Never Clump Brown Sugar for Rubs...
Spread 2 Cup Dark Brown Sugar on a baking sheet to 1/4" or less. Bake at 200°F for 15 minutes. Turn off the oven and allow to cool, about 30 minutes. Rub the dried Sugar between you hands to break into granules. Or pulse in a food processor to desired size. Store in an airtight jar.

Easiest rub method is to apply the night before, wrap and refrigerate. Next day the surface will be wet. Apply more Rub and smoke the meat. The salt and seasoning will have done their job...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 29, 2019)

You could ditch the brown sugar altogether and use turbinado sugar.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 29, 2019)

I do what Jim does.
My signature rub does not have any sugar in it.
But rubs for bacons or cured meat (Salmon) gets made as needed.

Edit In: Sorry Dano, 
Part two, My stuff is just all mixed dry in my rub. So everything goes on as a whole.
When I'm making my Baby Back Ribs, I just add my rub to Sweet Baby Rays, and a big glob of Sage Honey and mix it up. I usually make a bottle full, then use it from there.
So the rub, honey, and sauce all gets painted on together, and cooked on.
Right, wrong, or otherwise, the Family and Friends seem to like it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 29, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You could ditch the brown sugar altogether and use turbinado sugar.


That's what I use. I get it straight from Alma Plantation Sugar Mill...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2019)

Turbinado is great, I use it when we have it. Dark Brown Sugar has more Molasses in it so a bit stronger flavor. Both are worth having in the pantry...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 30, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> That's what I use. I get it straight from Alma Plantation Sugar Mill...
> View attachment 386769



You are lucky.  
I have to rely on what is available on the supermarket shelf.


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 30, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Never Clump Brown Sugar for Rubs...
> Spread 2 Cup Dark Brown Sugar on a baking sheet to 1/4" or less. Bake at 200°F for 15 minutes. Turn off the oven and allow to cool, about 30 minutes. Rub the dried Sugar between you hands to break into granules. Or pulse in a food processor to desired size. Store in an airtight jar.
> 
> Easiest rub method is to apply the night before, wrap and refrigerate. Next day the surface will be wet. Apply more Rub and smoke the meat. The salt and seasoning will have done their job...JJ



 hey great thanks , that makes sense .. and then this way it wont lose flavor and you can still put it in a shaker with other spices to add.


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 30, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You could ditch the brown sugar altogether and use turbinado sugar.



turbinado sugar ?? whats that


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 30, 2019)

dan the mano said:


> turbinado sugar ?? whats that



Sugar in the raw.  
It is from the first pressing of the sugar cane. 
Nice large crystals and a higher burn temp than brown sugar.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 30, 2019)

this last batch I made up I dried the brown sugar like JJ said..  in the oven... I dried the whole bag tho... it took a couple of hours...  then pulsed it a few times in the spice/coffee grinder...  I also seen NEPAs do this so I'm giving it a try... what I'm talking about is putting a heavy duty zip lock bag (cut the zip top off) over top of the rub jar/container and push the top down inside the container..  now pour some uncooked rice down in the pocket you just made and then screw the top on tight... uummmm..  don't use cheap saran wrap as it won't work..  don't ask me how I know ... It will tear from the top being screwed on and the rice ends up in the rub ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 30, 2019)

Grandma put one part rice to 3 parts table salt in the shaker to keep it from clumping. I can see how the rice would absorb any moisture before it contacted the rub...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Grandma put one part rice to 3 parts table salt in the shaker to keep it from clumping. I can see how the rice would absorb any moisture before it contacted the rub...JJ


We still do that here at the camps. So much humidity.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan the mano Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 31, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Grandma put one part rice to 3 parts table salt in the shaker to keep it from clumping. I can see how the rice would absorb any moisture before it contacted the rub...JJ



It crossed my mind (very short crossing) about the rice for moisture.
But my rub is kind of course, and in a Shake-or-Spoon type of container with big shaker holes.
So the rice would escape.
But rice as a moisture absorber does work.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2019)

Put the rice in a small bag and place in the container. 

Warren


----------



## dan the mano (Feb 4, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> this last batch I made up I dried the brown sugar like JJ said..  in the oven... I dried the whole bag tho... it took a couple of hours...  then pulsed it a few times in the spice/coffee grinder...  I also seen NEPAs do this so I'm giving it a try... what I'm talking about is putting a heavy duty zip lock bag (cut the zip top off) over top of the rub jar/container and push the top down inside the container..  now pour some uncooked rice down in the pocket you just made and then screw the top on tight... uummmm..  don't use cheap saran wrap as it won't work..  don't ask me how I know ... It will tear from the top being screwed on and the rice ends up in the rub ...



 ok i follow you here ... never thought of that one before ... could a person take the two and then mix up ( hopefully it will still absorb the moisture).. and when it comes time to use the sugar ...just separate the two .. ?


----------



## rjob (Feb 4, 2019)

Try a paper coffee filter to hold the rice. Tie the open end of the filter and trim size. Also works well to hold spices in a soup or broth. Makes for easy removal. Other option is food grade desiccant packs which are small. We use these in rubs that are stored in ball jars. Seems to help. Use the clay tablet for dark brown sugar, it works.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 4, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Put the rice in a small bag and place in the container.
> 
> Warren



Good idea, Warren!

I have some Tulle fabric I got for fishing (Or holding bait). But it could be used tied into a small bag of rice.
But a small paper envelope might work, too.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2019)

What ever kind of bag you use has to allow the moisture to reach the rice so a paper bag may not work and a fabric bag needs to be pores. 

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2019)

Dan the mano again thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## rjob (Feb 5, 2019)

IDS
Pineapple and maple syrup products.
Might be of interest
https://www.americanspice.com/search-results/
Sorry wrong thread please disregard


----------

